# Delta 36-714 10-Inch left Tilt Hybrid Saw



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got the same saw but the Craftsman model and I love it. Very accurate and fits my basement well. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey cstrang,
Nice set-up you have there …well done.


----------



## JimGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

CS, have you had any opportunity to compare this saw to a lift tilting arbor? I'm on the hunt and am trying to find the best fit for me. There are allot of posts talking about left is better than right tilt but i'm not sure why.

Great looking shop setup.. jealous


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had the chance to compare this saw to a right tilt general, I personally prefer the left tilt for the reason that when the blade is tilted the circular motion is pushing the work piece toward the fence and not trying to pull it away. If I was going to buy another it would be another left tilt saw, hope this helps.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Have a right tilt Delta saw and the right tilt SUCKS. I'm thinking of replacing the saw for a left tilt model. When I bought the saw I wasn't aware of the difference.


----------

